# New site where readers can mingle with authors!



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I discovered this site yesterday, it's another place where we can all hang out. http://readersunited.myfreeforum.org/

Mel


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm getting forum overload...!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Mel.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

melcom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I discovered this site yesterday, it's another place where we can all hang out. http://readersunited.myfreeforum.org/


I just joined this site. There are not many members but has a good setup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Mel,
Thanks for sharing the info.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I know guys, but it's an author friendly site in the UK, not many of those around!

Mel


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the URL! Might swing by sometime (when free)...nice place to interact with UK readers ^^


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

melcom said:


> I know guys, but it's an author friendly site in the UK, not many of those around!
> Mel


I assumed it was US site. So I should focus on mingling with UK readers. Thanks, Mel.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Will check it out later this afternoon.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mel, I'll try and get over there.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, Mel. Just signed up.

Russell


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Mel. I have signed up, too.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. My UK sales could use a boost


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I'm checking it out now.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Aieeee... more forums to keep up with.. I feel like I'm being spread too thin over burnt toast.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha! Paul it's good to get involved with forums and readers on both sides of the pond.

Very writer friendly site.

Mel


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I always thought of KB as being rather sufficiently global (though the morning/dinner/goodnight threads were out of sync ;-) ).

Paul.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you, Mel, for sharing this find!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

The more the merrier!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like a brand new forum with lots of potential.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

It's funny how everyone warmed up to the idea once you mentioned it was a UK site LOL!

(in case that went over your head, it's because it's much harder for most of us to get our books noticed in the UK.)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL Moses, it works both ways, us Brits have problems selling to your side of the pond too, despite receiving fab reviews!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Heh. I already "mingle" way too much in Scotland. Election coming up there and politics are hotting up. In England, not so much. 

Still another forum where you can mingle with readers has to be tempting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks, Mel, I'll check it out...but really, I need to be cloned, maybe triple cloned, to be able to visit all these sites and chat and write and.... Oh, I'll figure something out!


----------

